# Post your baby pictures



## Marisol (Apr 17, 2005)

Lets see them! Post some of your fave baby/childhood pics and more current ones.

1st pic - 2 yrs old

2nd pic - 5 or six yrs old

3rd pic - I was 23 and at a wedding in Mexico. Those are my cousins who were bridesmaids at the wedding.

4th pic - last year with my friends in New Orleans. We were in Pat O'Briens drunking some delish hurricanes.


----------



## Laura (Apr 17, 2005)

Marisol you are SO cute! My scanner is broken at the mo so i cant post pics but i will post some when its back in action






Great idea!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 17, 2005)

marisol, SO cute and you're so pretty! i had no idea you were hispanic!

i'm gonna scan some today or tomorrow...


----------



## Marisol (Apr 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* marisol, SO cute and you're so pretty! i had no idea you were hispanic!
i'm gonna scan some today or tomorrow...

LOL, I am. Its funny that you say that because people who meet me don't think I am Mexican and they are shocked when I tell them that I am. Actually, one of my good friends thought I was Hawaiian which is actually pretty cool.



Too bad that I haven't been to Hawaii.


----------



## Andi (Apr 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Lets see them! Post some of your fave baby/childhood pics and more current ones. 
1st pic - 2 yrs old

2nd pic - 5 or six yrs old

3rd pic - I was 23 and at a wedding in Mexico. Those are my cousins who were bridesmaids at the wedding.

4th pic - last year with my friends in New Orleans. We were in Pat O'Briens drunking some delish hurricanes.

now that I saw you in that pic-you totally remind me of a very good friend. you and my friend Emily almost look like sisters ;-)


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 17, 2005)

Very cute, Marisol!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 17, 2005)

i have to scan more pics of me when i was little. i didnt scan all that many b4


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 18, 2005)

SO adorable!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2005)

Awww! Little Miss FOTD!!! LOL So cute! I think you've already seen mine, but I'll put em' up again! LOL



I've added a few more... one from my prom (w/ my friend Josephine) and one w/ my brother @ my HS Graduation party.. the rest are oldies!



LOL


----------



## Marisol (Apr 18, 2005)

Adorable pics Trisha! Is that your dad in your pic? That is one handsome man!





What about the rest of you? Come on.. let see them!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* now that I saw you in that pic-you totally remind me of a very good friend. you and my friend Emily almost look like sisters ;-) Post a picture of your friend. I am always looking out for a look-a-like!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2005)

So is this Orgasm or Sunbasque in this pic?? LOL


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2005)

Yours Truly


----------



## Marisol (Apr 18, 2005)

Tony, that pic is awesome!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Yours Truly



Awww! So cute T! LOL Ya know... in that pic, you look a lot like your brother!


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Tony, that pic is awesome! 


Thanks!


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Awww! So cute T! LOL Ya know... in that pic, you look a lot like your brother!







Actually I think it might be him LOLOLOL hahaha, gotta check w/ mommy


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Actually I think it might be him LOLOLOL hahaha, gotta check w/ mommy



OMG... I just spit out my soda! oh man!


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* LOL, I am. Its funny that you say that because people who meet me don't think I am Mexican and they are shocked when I tell them that I am. Actually, one of my good friends thought I was Hawaiian which is actually pretty cool.



Too bad that I haven't been to Hawaii. Really?? Even when you tell them that your name is Marisol??


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 18, 2005)

I LOVE this picture!!!

&lt;img src="https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1602"&gt;

It reminds me of a picture of me and my daddy when I was that same age. I gotta go dig up some old pictures &amp; post them.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* Really?? Even when you tell them that your name is Marisol?? Yup.. go figure!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* I LOVE this picture!!! 
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1602

It reminds me of a picture of me and my daddy when I was that same age. I gotta go dig up some old pictures &amp; post them.






Thanks! This was I belive at the Long Island Game Farm - my dad would always take me there when I was little b/c I loved animals (it's a zoo &amp; huge petting zoo) the pic got messed up in the album it was in... but it's one of my fav's... so I'm glad that I scanned it on here to always have a copy of.


----------



## Andi (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Post a picture of your friend. I am always looking out for a look-a-like!



I just have a regular pic and no camera ;-(but I willl scan one whenever I get to ma parentÂ´s house cause they have one


----------



## Andi (Apr 18, 2005)

I smiled a lot looking at the pics. you guys were adorable babies/kids/teenagers!!! of course youÂ´re even more adorable now

Janelle looks like a beauty pageant winner in her prom pic. the classic Prom Queen-look!!

and Trisha already got those great cheeks as a baby. thatÂ´s NOT fair





and Tony is CUTE as always. I know guys donÂ´t wanna be called cute *hehe*

and I had to smile looking at JoyÂ´s HUGE grin.so cute

hope I didnÂ´t forget anyone


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Janelle! I was born wearing O blush, couldnt ya tell from the 1st pic!! LOL

I thought so!! LOL But then I'm like "weeeeeell, that _could_ be Sunbasque..." so I figured I'd just ask! LOL




And thanks Arielle! I wish I could be back to the size I was at the prom... and to think I thought I was FAT then! I'd kill to be that "fat" again ! LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Show us your baby pictures here. I was a chunky thang! I weighed 10 lbs at birth and this is me at 5 months....


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 25, 2005)

oh, my god, how CUTE! i could just squeeze you.

i need to get mine scanned.


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 25, 2005)

Awwwww You Were A Little Fat Thang, So Cute! I Was The Same I Was So Fat When I Was A Baby.sorry No Pics


----------



## lollipop (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Show us your baby pictures here. I was a chunky thang! I weighed 10 lbs at birth and this is me at 5 months....





I bet you where naughty already when you was little



. Yeah very cute!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* oh, my god, how CUTE! i could just *squeeze you*. That might have been dangerous. I was so pudgey b/c I was full of gas.

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* Awwwww You Were A Little Fat Thang, So Cute! I Was The Same I Was So Fat When I Was A Baby.sorry No Pics I wanna see some pics you two and thanx!

Originally Posted by *lollipop* I bet you where naughty already when you was little



. Yeah very cute!!! Hahaha! You are correct. Thank you.


----------



## Liz (Oct 25, 2005)

hahahaha! that is so cute!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Trisha, you are sooo adorable!!


----------



## lollipop (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* we did this baby pics hing before but its fun! Oh you look so innocent, especially your eyes are cute!!!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 25, 2005)

U looked naughty from the word go! U were and are still adorable!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Show us your baby pictures here. I was a chunky thang! I weighed 10 lbs at birth and this is me at 5 months....


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 25, 2005)

OMG - u have only gotten more beautiful since birth! I think u have the shape of ur Dad's face/nose - he's a looker! I can see how Mum fell for him! LOL

Originally Posted by *Trisha* we did this baby pics hing before but its fun!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* OMG - u have only gotten more beautiful since birth! I think u have the shape of ur Dad's face/nose - *he's a looker*! I can see how Mum fell for him! LOL I was thinking exactly the same thought when I saw that photo! He is very handsome.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 25, 2005)

hellloooo, mr. surman!





trisha, you were GORGEOUS as a baby!!

lisa, LMAO @ the gas comment.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 25, 2005)

He should be pleased hunny!n Oooo baby! But Soapy Benz still comes first LOL!

Originally Posted by *Trisha* aaaw i told him what you said and hes all pleased with himself now LOL!
thanks Rosie!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 25, 2005)

I can see Trisha's Dad laughing at the "fart comment" too. I hope he did not see that one.

Luv u Lisa!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I was thinking exactly the same thought when I saw that photo! He is very handsome.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 25, 2005)

Lisa, more rolls than a bakery! Very cute!

Trisha, your dad is a cutie! Your mom must be a looker too because you don't resemble your dad.

I would never post a baby picture, I had the same sized head I do now. It's frightning


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 25, 2005)

LMAO! Go Dad!

Originally Posted by *Trisha* he has the rudest most politically incorrect SOH, dont worry!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 25, 2005)

Tonya - u devil u!

Originally Posted by *Cirean* Lisa, more rolls than a bakery! Very cute!
Trisha, your dad is a cutie! Your mom must be a looker too because you don't resemble your dad.

I would never post a baby picture, I had the same sized head I do now. It's frightning


----------



## gamaki (Oct 25, 2005)

Trisha, your parents are both beautiful people, no wonder you turned out so hot yourself!

Lisa,How ironic that you being so little were once so chubby!

I'll post mine when I get home later tonight.


----------



## KittyM (Oct 25, 2005)

*LOL* I also thought, WOW handsome,when I saw that picture of your dad.

And then AWW when I saw your baby pictures.You are so beautiful!!:icon_love

Oh..almost forgot, Lisa you look soo cute!!!!

Kristina


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Both of you are so cute!! Trish, your dad was a looker for sure! I no longer have a scanner (mine broke) so I cant post.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 25, 2005)

She is going to kill for that but we do want to see her because we know she is a looker. Look at how u turned out!

Originally Posted by *Trisha* she is!!
there is a pic of her somewhere in a leopard print bikini when she first met my Dad, i'll have to look for it!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 26, 2005)

Here is mine...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

Aww, how cute, Marisol!


----------



## lilla (Oct 26, 2005)

Cute pictures!


----------



## Laura (Oct 26, 2005)

Aw Lisa you're so cute!

Love all your pics Trisha &amp; hey you're dad is a hottie!

Here's me with my mom (dont know what age i was!) and in the second pic, i'm on the left in the 2nd one with my younger sister Hilary in the middle &amp; Elaine on the right!


----------



## Laura (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* OH GOD ..HOW cute you were ..what happened? *spits coffee all ove keyboard*


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 26, 2005)

Another cutie!

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Here is mine...


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 26, 2005)

everyone is so cute so far that has posted!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 26, 2005)

Laura - I see u were striking the pose since u were a young un -adorable.

Originally Posted by *Laura* Aw Lisa you're so cute! Love all your pics Trisha &amp; hey you're dad is a hottie!

Here's me with my mom (dont know what age i was!) and in the second pic, i'm on the left in the 2nd one with my younger sister Hilary in the middle &amp; Elaine on the right!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello Mum! I can see why Mr. Surman fell in love and visa versa! We have a real fan club going here.

Originally Posted by *Trisha* found that pic of my Mum but couldnt find the bikini pic!
shes 23 in this pic!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 26, 2005)

Laura I would recognize you from a thousand pictures!! You're exactly the same!!!


----------



## KittyM (Oct 26, 2005)

Laura and Marisol, you looked beautiful!!!

Laura you haven`t changed a bit!!!Soooo cute!!:icon_love

Wow, your mother is truly beautiful Trisha!!

And yeah, that must be your father on the poster behind her, right?*lol*

Looking gooood!!*s*

Kristina


----------



## Laura (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Lau hasnt changed has she!
Lau &amp; Marisol your pics are soooo cute!!

i'll add you to the fanclub! x

Aw i missed Marisols pic! Sorry honey.. you look adorable!!


----------



## Laura (Oct 26, 2005)

Well now we know where you get your looks from Trisha..

Thanks for all the comments guys! Do i really still look the same?!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* *OH GOD ..HOW cute you were ..what happened?* Kidding! I just LOVE the rolls babies have ..makes for good raspberry sounds when you blow on them and they get such a kick! Ahhh ..for simple entertainment! LOL LMAO! I luv ya Kim so i'll overlook that comment.



As for my rolls and the raspberry sounds that I got nonstop from everyone, I think that may have something to do with my uncanny fascination with farts nowadays.
Laura, you look like a little doll and haven't changed one bit at all!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I was JUST going to pick up my drink when I read this ..glad I waited ..I'd have TEA sprayed everywhere! Lisa ..I think you must be related to my family ..on either side! Well ..you KNOW my kids had to show my FIL the straw trick ...he just about burst from laughing ..then told my daughter "In THIS family ....we don't NEED the straw" (he's right ...by god ..he's right) LOL














Yeah, we must be related!


----------



## Cirean (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* found that pic of my Mum but couldnt find the bikini pic!
shes 23 in this pic!






Your mum is so pretty



Love the ABBA poster and I think that's the guy from Starsky and Hutch LOL


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 26, 2005)

Lisa - u r killing me - LMAO! I do love babies w/rolls on them. It's healthy looking.

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LMAO! I luv ya Kim so i'll overlook that comment.



As for my rolls and the raspberry sounds that I got nonstop from everyone, I think that may have something to do with my uncanny fascination with farts nowadays.
Laura, you look like a little doll and haven't changed one bit at all!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 26, 2005)

I bet ur Dad was saying, "Gotta have her!" LOL

Originally Posted by *Trisha* i just showed my Mum what y'all said and it made her day! thanks guys!


----------



## lilla (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow Laura! I can tell in the second picture that it is you also!!!! And your mom looks sooooo young and pretty! :icon_love


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2005)

marisol, you were sooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!

lau, you definitely look the same!!! what a cute baby!!!

trisha, your mom is very beautiful!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 27, 2005)

Aww!! you guys were sooo cute!!! Lisa that pic is ADORABLE!!! :icon_love

Trisha &amp; Marisol look as good then as they does now, and Laura still looks the same... lil' miss glamour girl! lol

Here's mine...


----------



## Sofia (Oct 27, 2005)

Awwww, you all look adorable. Some of you haven't changed at all. I'll have to find mine and post them.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwww, janelle, how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* awwwwwwwwwww, janelle, how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol thanks... I had others - but they're too big &amp; for some reason my editing program won't open - so I'll have to upload them later


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 27, 2005)

Now I wish I had some! GRRR!! I am going to see if my parents can scan some and e-mail them to me... I don't want to be left out!!





You all look GORGEOUS as babies!! Trisha in the last pic you are already starting to look like yourself now...

Laura you ALWAYS looked like yourself!! It is uncanny!! But you are still cute as a button!

Marisol, how adorable was the expression on your face! And you too Janelle, I love that last pic of you!!

and finally Lisa!! OMFG! First let me say how freakin frackin adorable were you? I love the slight bit of drool on your chin!! Drooling after the guys already?



I loved all your little rolls!! So cute!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Now I wish I had some! GRRR!! I am going to see if my parents can scan some and e-mail them to me... I don't want to be left out!!



Yes, please! I wanna see baby Leila!

Quote:
and finally Lisa!! OMFG! First let me say how freakin frackin adorable were you? I love the slight bit of drool on your chin!! Drooling after the guys already?



I loved all your little rolls!! So cute! Hehehe! Thank you! I luv ya, Leila!





Janelle, you were a cutie patootie!


----------



## Cirean (Oct 27, 2005)

Janelle and Laura, you cuties!!!! :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 27, 2005)

Trust me, I think baby Leila needs to be on the web... I had a lot of those wide eyed "what the heck is THAT?!" expressions...


----------



## Liz (Oct 27, 2005)

oh my gosh!! you're so cute charms!!!

you remind me of the precious moments kids


----------



## Marisol (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind comments!

Laura - you are too cute!

Janelle - the picture in your jammies is a fave.

Charms - check you out! Posing in the first picture... too cute.

Trisha - your mom is gorgeous!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmm, sign me up for the "Mr. Surman is a Babe" Club! I thought that right away! You should post a recent pic of him (if he'd let you!) lol, very handsome, and your Mom is so pretty, too Trisha! We can tell how you got so good-lookin' now!

Lisa, you big roly poly! That is such a cute pic





Laura - I agree with the other girls, I didn't even have to read your post to know which one was you! I'm the same way, people can recognize me from when I played soccer or danced with them when I was 6/7! And I sometimes can't tell who they are right away!





EVERYONE was such a cute baby/ little kid! MUT's finest were looking good before looking good was important to us!





I think I might go dig up a few of mine...this is a fun thread!


----------



## KittyM (Oct 27, 2005)

Janelle and Charmaine!! How adorable!!You look sooo cute:icon_love

Would show you some pictures too, but I don`t have a scanner





Kristina


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 27, 2005)

I am almost tempted to go purchase a scanner just so I can really join this thread! To everyone else who has posted since I last did, you are all so cute as babes.


----------



## Laura (Oct 27, 2005)

Charmaine &amp; Janelle you are both so cute! I love baby pics so much.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Charms, Awww, look at your precious little face looking at that yummy cake!

Anne, Kristina, and Jennifer, yall do need to get your baby pics on here! I wanna see everyone else as a baby, as well!


----------



## lilla (Oct 27, 2005)

Charms, you're so cute!!! and that nose defo shows it's you :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Here's me. OMG!! How cute were you Charmaine?! :icon_love:icon_love


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 27, 2005)

Charmaine &amp; Janelle - cute pics!

Trisha - yes, we need a recent pic of Dad! Go Dad!!!!! Fan club cheer! LOL:icon_love


----------



## gamaki (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's me. The first one is with my Granny, the second was me and my Gramps at my first Birthday party and the last one with the Easter Bunny......notice the boy's outfit and haircut in the last picture. Not sure why they felt the need to make me look like a boy...LOL. I somehow still like it.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2005)

char, how cuteeeeeeeeeee!!! oh, my god!!! :icon_love

rosie, let's see a pic of you!!!

i'm gonna dig up some baby pics. i was SO ugly when i was a baby. i had huge ears, too. thank god i grew into them LMAO

EDIT: gail, you were ADORABLE! love the blonde hair!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2005)

okay, here we go. i don't have a scanner, so these are pics of pics. sorry for the bad quality!

this was when i was brand spankin' new. that's my mom.






here's me and my bro. i think i was 1. look at the size of those ears!!! LOL






here's me kicking the kitten. i don't even know whose that is. we never had a cat










here's my sister (leta112) and me when she was a few months old. i was like, 5.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Very cute sweet pictures, Gail!

Jennifer, you are adorable! I love that pic of you with the cat. Hehe.

Rosie, where's your baby pics!? I wanna see 'em!


----------



## gamaki (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* okay, here we go. i don't have a scanner, so these are pics of pics. sorry for the bad quality!
this was when i was brand spankin' new. that's my mom.






here's me and my bro. i think i was 1. look at the size of those ears!!! LOL






here's me kicking the kitten. i don't even know whose that is. we never had a cat










here's my sister (leta112) and me when she was a few months old. i was like, 5.






I love your eyes in the picture with your brother! How adorable.

Thanks, BTW!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *gamaki* I love your eyes in the picture with your brother! How adorable.
Thanks, BTW!





thanks!
my eyes were blue, but now they're green. they went from...






to






which is weird!!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* And Jen, wow, amazing how your eyes changed! I've never heard of that...you're so cute, especially in the picture with your brother - and your ears are not huge, it's just that your hair is short!



yeah, i've never heard of that, either! thank you! trust me, i had huge ears. i'm okay with it because i grew into them LOL


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 27, 2005)

Gail and Jennifer you both are so cute!!

And Jennifer be glad they didn't turn the color of dirt like mine are!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 27, 2005)

Aww cute guys, thanks for sharing those!


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 28, 2005)

lol!! guys this thread is so cute


----------



## Marisol (Oct 28, 2005)

Gail - too cute!

Jennifer - you and your sister are adorable! Where has she been lately?


----------



## lilla (Oct 28, 2005)

Jennifer-you were a cute baby!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 28, 2005)

Jennifer - you were a beautiful baby and now a beautiful woman. Those eyes are to dye for!

I lost most if not all my pics from childhood due to the hurricanes in Florida and Jamaica. I know some people have a couple of me so I will try to find them. I was just a plump little baby with almond eyes and a rice bowl haircut and a fiesty tiny little thing. Yes Marisol, this kitten was always fiest and could hiss since then. Stop laughing now!


----------



## KittyM (Oct 28, 2005)

Gail-you looked like an angel!!You cutie!!!:icon_love

Jennifer-you where sooo cute!!You blue eyed(then) litle doll!!:icon_love

Hmm...maybe I could take a picture of a picture?Gotta get a cam soooon!!

Kristina


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 29, 2005)

Message for Dad Surman: no fair - fan club needs current pic of Hottie Dad and Smoking Mum!!! We already know that the offspring is way off the charts HOT!

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Rosie my dad will kill me if i post a pic of him now! will look for some tho!! x
Guys you were all cute and still are!

love that first pic of you J, and Char!! awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## katrosier (Oct 29, 2005)

everyone looks so adorable , on most of them you can def. tell who's who , my baby pics look completely diff. than what I look like now , I'll post some pics tmrw. We should have a thread and have people submit pics they havent already posted to one of the mods to put up and try and guess who's who


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 29, 2005)

Ooooh girls you all were adorable babies.

Lisa you were so fat! I could just pinch you your cheeks. I love chubby babies!






Trisha you were so cute as a baby! You look just like your mom. You have good looking parents and they passed on good genes to you!!

Janelle, Jennifer, Laura, Charmaine, Gamaki you all are sooooo cute I just want to kiss your little cheeks! xoxoxoxox:icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* I lost most if not all my pics from childhood due to the hurricanes in Florida and Jamaica. I know some people have a couple of me so I will try to find them. I was just a plump little baby with almond eyes and a rice bowl haircut and a fiesty tiny little thing. Yes Marisol, this kitten was always fiest and could hiss since then. Stop laughing now! You always make me laugh. 
How sad that you lost your pictures due to the hurricanes you experienced. Well, if you can find one, I am sure that we would all love to see it. ::hugs::


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 29, 2005)

My sweet Marisol - I missed days of stand up comedy LMAO so I have to try it out here! I really was a little pudge with almond eyes and a rice bowl haircut. I remember running when I would see my Mom w/the scissors because I knew it was time for the haircut! The memories are there by dear but I promise to try to find one. If I can't find one I will have to find a very close look a like seeing that we (Chinese babies) all look alike LOL! Luv u dearly!

Originally Posted by *Marisol* You always make me laugh. 
How sad that you lost your pictures due to the hurricanes you experienced. Well, if you can find one, I am sure that we would all love to see it. ::hugs::


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* My sweet Marisol - I missed days of stand up comedy LMAO so I have to try it out here! I really was a little pudge with almond eyes and a rice bowl haircut. I remember running when I would see my Mom w/the scissors because I knew it was time for the haircut! The memories are there by dear but I promise to try to find one. If I can't find one I will have to find a very close look a like seeing that we (Chinese babies) all look alike LOL! Luv u dearly! When I was youger, my mom used to cut my hair too and it was a disaster. I have very curly, sometimes unruly hair and she would get it wet and cut it like she was cutting a doll's hair or something. She would cut a lot of it and then when it dried, I looked like a boy cause my hair was so short.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 29, 2005)

I have tears rolling down my chubby cheeks (yes those are still there from childhood). I wonder what our parents were thinking. I have Alvin the Chipmunk cheeks thus the need for a contour powder LOL.

Originally Posted by *Marisol* When I was youger, my mom used to cut my hair too and it was a disaster. I have very curly, sometimes unruly hair and she would get it wet and cut it like she was cutting a doll's hair or something. She would cut a lot of it and then when it dried, I looked like a boy cause my hair was so short.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* I have tears rolling down my chubby cheeks (yes those are still there from childhood). I wonder what our parents were thinking. I have Alvin the Chipmunk cheeks thus the need for a contour powder LOL. If I can find one of those pictures, I will post it. Its horrible!
Also, when I was a baby, my mom used to keep my hair short (as you can see from the picture), so she used to TAPE hair clips to my head so that people would know that I was a girl.

And she wonders why I have trust issues...


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 29, 2005)

So we can be stand up comedian buddies! LMAO

Originally Posted by *Marisol* If I can find one of those pictures, I will post it. Its horrible!
Also, when I was a baby, my mom used to keep my hair short (as you can see from the picture), so she used to TAPE hair clips to my head so that people would know that I was a girl.

And she wonders why I have trust issues...


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* So we can be stand up comedian buddies! LMAO Yup... we can be the MUT Comedy Troupe. I am sure we can enlist other ladies here.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* thanks!
my eyes were blue, but now they're green. they went from...






to






which is weird!!

That's weird Jennifer...my eyes changed from bright blue to really green, too! I wish they would have stayed blue though, they were really ice blue like my daddy's...oh well, green is one of my favorite colors! Cute pics by the way, that kitty one made me laugh


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 29, 2005)

aww, everyone is so cute! trisha, your dad IS hot! and NYangel, love that third pic of you, it really captured the moment. there is something about old photos like that, they just have more character somehow. maybe its the colours.. and jennifer, your eyes look lovely green! green eyes are my fav


----------



## lilla (Oct 29, 2005)

Anne and Jennifer, you guys are killing me



I used to like blue the most but after seing so many blue eyes all the time now I love green the most. I guess seeing blue or brown all the time I missed green eyes now, I see green very rare.

Originally Posted by *anne7* That's weird Jennifer...my eyes changed from bright blue to really green, too! I wish they would have stayed blue though, they were really ice blue like my daddy's...oh well, green is one of my favorite colors! Cute pics by the way, that kitty one made me laugh


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 29, 2005)

Nilufer! Don't be knockin' blue eyes now!!! 

Originally Posted by *lilla*



Anne and Jennifer, you guys are killing me



I used to like blue the most but after seing so many blue eyes all the time now I love green the most. I guess seeing blue or brown all the time I missed green eyes now, I see green very rare.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 29, 2005)

ok here are mine . Notice the dark undereye circles were always there



you can see my mom's too


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 29, 2005)

katrosier, so sweet! and your mom is beautiful!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* ok here are mine . Notice the dark undereye circles were always there



you can see my mom's too Wow, you look just like your mom! You are very pretty.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 29, 2005)

thanks, everyone





marisol, i don't know. she's allowed back on the puter (i punished her from it



), but she hasn't been on this site for some reason.

rosie, i'm sorry you lost most of your pictures



that really sucks.

anne, at least i'm not alone! i thought i was weird for having my eyes changed colors because i never heard of it before!

lilla, you have GORGEOUS eyes. yours are like a party mix! LOL

katrosier, you were VERY cute when you were a baby! your mom is gorgeous, too! and what dark circles?!?!


----------



## katrosier (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Wow, you look just like your mom! You are very pretty. Thanks for the sweet comments everyone :icon_love 
Lisa , no one's ever said I look like my mom before , I actually look just like my dad, I'll post a pic of us together if I can find one


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* Thanks for the sweet comments everyone :icon_love 
Lisa , no one's ever said I look like my mom before , I actually look just like my dad, I'll post a pic of us together if I can find one

Ok, cool, I wanna see the pic. I look just like my dad, too.


----------



## lilla (Oct 29, 2005)

:icon_love I am not! I am just saying I like green better now!





Originally Posted by ***Jen*** Nilufer! Don't be knockin' blue eyes now!!!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 29, 2005)

katrosier, you and your mom are so pretty!

Jennifer - I kinda thought changing eye colors was odd, too! I am glad they are green now though, since my immediate family only has brown (mom and sister) or blue (dad and other sis), and pretty much all of my aunts, uncles, and granparents have blue or brown (blue on dad's side, brown on mom's), so I don't know how I ended up with green!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* marisol, i don't know. she's allowed back on the puter (i punished her from it




), but she hasn't been on this site for some reason. That is one of the perks of being an older sister. LOL
katrosier - you and your mom are gorgeous!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 30, 2005)

that's so weird, anne, because i don't know how i got green, either! neither 4 of my grandparents have green eyes, my parents have brown eyes, etc. my brother and i have green, but we don't know where it came from. we're the only ones in the family. i don't even have cousins (and i have 30+ plus 1st cousins) with green eyes.

yeah, marisol LOL


----------



## anne7 (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* that's so weird, anne, because i don't know how i got green, either! neither 4 of my grandparents have green eyes, my parents have brown eyes, etc. my brother and i have green, but we don't know where it came from. we're the only ones in the family. i don't even have cousins (and i have 30+ plus 1st cousins) with green eyes.
yeah, marisol LOL

Yeah, I think all of my cousins have blue eyes, actually (I only have 5, though)
I guess Greenies are pretty special for us, then! lol


----------



## truthseeker (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* we did this baby pics hing before but its fun! :icon_love My God! you were such a beautiful little thing! Is that your dad and mom in the pix? He is GOOD looking and your mom is SO elegant looking with such BEAUTIFUL SKIN. No wonder you turned out so pretty. Thanks for sharing! I bet you are their little darling still to this day!



I don't have my baby pictures



..but I did really enjoy yours!



Thanks! Chermarie


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2005)

OMG! Adorable thread!

Lisa, you just too cute! lol, I'm loving the expression, lil naughty lisa haha.

Trisha, your baby pictures are lovely and Laura, you're so pretty!

Adorable, Marisol and Janelle!

Charms, you're sooo cute! I'd squeeze you!

Geez, everyone has so preciously adorable baby pictures.

I think I have only one on my computer right now.

Give me a few minutes to find the pic lol.


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay here's my precious baby piccie





This is the only baby picture I have now.

That's my baby laugh, I looked as if I were crying or screaming or something lol.

But, my mom told me I loved laughing and smiling ever since I was a baby lol.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 30, 2005)

Leony... what a cute baby. Your mom is right... you are always smiling!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 30, 2005)

Leony - u were adorable from birth and always had a pretty smile.

Isn't Lisa's baby pic cute? U r right - she looked like she was as much trouble then as she is now.


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2005)

lol, Thanks Marisol.


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* Leony - u were adorable from birth and always had a pretty smile.
Isn't Lisa's baby pic cute? U r right - she looked like she was as much trouble then as she is now.

Awwe thank you Rosie




Yep, the adorable naughty lil Lisa!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 30, 2005)

And we know about Trisha and her HOT Dad and her SEXY Mum!

Originally Posted by *Leony* Awwe thank you Rosie




Yep, the adorable naughty lil Lisa!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* OMG! Adorable thread!Lisa, you just too cute! lol, I'm loving the expression, lil naughty lisa haha.

Thank you! Your baby pic is sooo precious! You were a sweet, happy looking baby.

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* Isn't Lisa's baby pic cute? U r right -* she looked like she was as much trouble then as she is now*. Originally Posted by *Leony* Yep, the adorable *naughty* lil Lisa! Thank yall but LOL, why's everyone think I was such a naughty baby? Is it that obvious!?


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lisa - I have no idea what would give us that idea! But, we luv u!

BTW - how is Mora's eye doing?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Thank you! Your baby pic is sooo precious! You were a sweet, happy looking baby.


Thank yall but LOL, why's everyone think I was such a naughty baby? Is it that obvious!?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* Lisa - I have no idea what would give us that idea! But, we luv u! Hehehe! I won't tell yall what my first words were.

Quote:
BTW - how is Mora's eye doing? It's still swollen but it doesn't bother her at all. It just looks pitiful, though. Poor baby!


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you Charms and Lisa

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Thank you! Your baby pic is sooo precious! You were a sweet, happy looking baby.


Thank yall but LOL, why's everyone think I was such a naughty baby? Is it that obvious!?


I don't know why lol. It just came out when I first saw your baby pics, I think the expression of your baby pic and plus I think you're really cool, outgoing and spontaneous person.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I don't know why lol. It just came out when I first saw your baby pics, I think the expression of your baby pic and plus I think you're really cool, outgoing and spontaneous person.



Aww, thank you, Leony! That's a really sweet compliment! :icon_love


----------



## Saints (Oct 30, 2005)

This is me


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

You are such a cutie! I love your rosie cheeks!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 30, 2005)

Another adorable baby - luv ur cheeks and smile! Welcome to MUT! I'm Rosie from NYC.

Originally Posted by *Saints* This is me


----------



## Saints (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* You are such a cutie! I love your rosie cheeks! Thanks


----------



## Saints (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* Another adorable baby - luv ur cheeks and smile! Welcome to MUT! I'm Rosie from NYC. Thank you




I'm from Reykjavik, Iceland


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 30, 2005)

leony, how cute!!! what a big smile!

satins, i LOVE your rosey cheeks! you were very cute! welcome to MUT, by the way. i'm jennifer from NY!


----------



## Leony (Oct 31, 2005)

lol, thanks Jen





Another cutsie baby pic on the board! love your rosey cheeks too, Saint!

Welcome to MUT


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 31, 2005)

Leony you were such a pretty baby and you turned out to be a pretty young lady!





Saints you were adorable! Soooo cute!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 31, 2005)

Saints - adorable pictures. Welcome to MUT!


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

i finally found some of my baby pics to share. here i am, i think i was 4 here. im younger in the one in the tub, its before we moved to sweden, i was still blonde there.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Okay ..I just updated my notepad ..but here is one of mine..... Adorable! :icon_love


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 13, 2006)

Here's me on the way to school. I think I was 5 or 6. As you can see I loved Makeup and Fashion even back then. My mom is very young and she always encouraged my creativity.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 13, 2006)

OMG everyone is sooo cute!!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 26, 2006)

Cute pics Melissa!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 26, 2006)

Such cute baby shots! :icon_love I finally found a baby pic...here I was less than a year old. Note the groovy wallpaper: velvety-textured and pea green. Schweet.


----------



## phoenix461 (Jan 26, 2006)

Kim - cute baby pic!!

Melissa - you were not pudgy at all. Who are you kidding? And, your daughter looked like you in her baby pic.

Kerry - you started posing from an early age - love your baby pic and groovy wall paper.


----------



## mpickens (Jan 26, 2006)

Aww, how cute! I don't have any baby pics of me!


----------



## charish (Jan 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *maph* I just found this old pic and thought I would share it with you all. I'm a bit on the pudgie side as you can see.lol
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/3517/maphasakid4rn.jpg

wow mel how tall are you? your legs look long.cute pic. of your daughter.


----------



## charish (Jan 26, 2006)

lisa your baby picture is just too cute. i could just squeeze the poot out of you. lol


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 24, 2006)

I think this thread needs a friendly bump





My second birthday party:





Just a Toddler:







A lil' bit older:

Me and my birth mom:





Me and my Great Grandma:





Me with my cousin Chad:





Me with my cousin Pam, who was my Maid of Honor at my wedding



:





Me and my friend Megan when she was a baby:


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 24, 2006)

Not quite a baby but, i believe i was 4 yrs old in this pic


----------



## Mina (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* I bet you where naughty already when you was little



. Yeah very cute!!! hey you have beautiful rani's pictures...she looks very pretty in this picture.
All of you have baby's pictures...it so nice too look back of our age. I have to dig my...probably back home. But thanks to marisol for open this thread. Now we get to know each other from the babiesh...lol


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2006)

awwwwwww, what cute pics!!!!


----------



## missjade (Mar 31, 2006)

here are a few of mine


----------



## Saints (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought we had this thread before but I can't find it in the search. Since there are so many new members it will be fun to see their pics too. Here's me as as baby:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saints* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought we had this thread before but I can't find it in the search. Since there are so many new members it will be fun to see their pics too. Here's me as as baby:http://froztwolf.com/Edda/Gallery/al...ir/baby007.jpg

http://froztwolf.com/Edda/Gallery/al...ir/baby013.jpg

http://froztwolf.com/Edda/Gallery/al...ir/baby014.jpg

Cute pics, Edda! I found the old thread so I went ahead and merged yours with it. 
I have some pics I need to scan and will post later.

Keep the baby pics coming!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 14, 2006)

Here are mine. Yes I was very yellow.

Second pic was my bday at school

I cant believe how ugly the dress is lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 14, 2006)

wow! i love threads like this that get pulled out!

cute pics everyone!


----------



## Lia (Nov 15, 2006)

I'll post some pics on the future



I had SUCH a big belly, it looked almost like i had ascitis or beer belly . And i was really really cute and did some funny things , like walking around naked at home wearing my doll's bath cap


----------



## Marisol (Nov 15, 2006)

Great pictures!


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 15, 2006)

Oooohhh. I had no idea this thread was on here! I gotta scan in some baby pics of me this weekend! They're the only pictures that I actually like of myself! Everyone is super-cute btw!


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 15, 2006)

Me at about 3 years old, upper grade school age, and about 3 years ago.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 15, 2006)

Awww.....so cute, girls!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 15, 2006)

My first time doing the dishes and being cautious so as not to break a nail...






This is after a shampoo and blowdry and I think I was 3...


----------



## Leony (Nov 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My first time doing the dishes and being cautious so as not to break a nail...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1.../Scan10023.jpg

This is after a shampoo and blowdry and I think I was 3...

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1.../Scan10021.jpg

You're toooo adorable Lisa!I hope to meet you sometime in the future!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're toooo adorable Lisa!I hope to meet you sometime in the future!

Aww, thank you so much, Leony!



I would love to meet you too someday!


----------



## buttercup972 (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh this is a fun thread. I never noticed it before. This is me at about 3 or 4.


----------



## Tanny (Nov 15, 2006)

just the one from me.

I was crying just before this shot I was soo happy that my dad was taking a photogarph of me and didn't hesitate to get over my tantrum, I was such a brat! lol

I think I was about 3 or 4 at the time

Attachment 27243


----------



## Shelley (Nov 15, 2006)

In this photo I am about 3 weeks old.






I'm approximately three and a half to four years old in this photo.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh! I LOVE baby pics! The best ones of me my mom used to have, and no idea what's happened to them since! Here's a pic of me at 2 years old... I have another one somewhere I'd have to scan of me at about 5 years old... I HAD one of me about as chubby as Lisa's, if not chubbier... They used to need pillows to keep me sitting up I was so chubby LMAO!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 21, 2006)

sooooooooooo cute, everyone!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 21, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW how cute!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## purpleRain (Apr 20, 2008)

Loooooooong time no posts in here......... It's great to see all pictures from the Childhood. So girls keep posting them in here!!






My mother LOVED making pictures, plenty material hehe.

Here's me back in the days


----------



## Karren (Apr 20, 2008)

Mom and I....


----------



## Aprill (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww that smile hasnt changed!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 20, 2008)

I can just hearing you shouting "Go Pens Go! Now, where's my stick?!"


----------



## kellianne76 (Apr 20, 2008)

Everyone looks so cute!


----------



## Darla (Apr 20, 2008)

no real baby pics,

cabana boy ~2 &amp; me and my rides ~3


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice pics darla - a young Diva in training!


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww, all babies are cute! I especially love Amanda's pic!

________________________

These are the only one's I have online.

The first one is my sister, she's exactly 1.5yrs younger and me, I was prob 2 yrs old

The second is my sister, cousin, me, and cousin

And the thirdone is me, our lil bro, and my sis a week ago... we have big teeth, I know.


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 21, 2008)

Same smile indeed Karren!!!

Hehe the kids on the car, that's cute


----------

